# New Avatars for Naruto Forums?



## CubFan98 (Mar 25, 2013)

Since joining our wonderful community I've been approached by a number of different members about the possibility of larger avatars.

I promised each of them that I would look into the possibility but before committing to anything I wanted to get some wider opinions on our different options.  So I'm posting a brief poll here.

If you could take a moment to select the option that best fits your view that would help us to determine correct course of action for the forum.

With best wishes,
CubFan98


----------



## Vasco (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Krippy (Mar 25, 2013)

150X200


----------



## martryn (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, seriously, who are you?  Did you buy the forums, and if so, how much did you have to pay?  I'm saving up, so name your price.

Also, since you have power, you must realize that I deserve a larger avatar for my tenure, posting abilities, and maturity.  Can you please give me access to the sizes available to the pimps?

And it's time to make it official.  It's taken too long for the other admins to push through my modship of the Academy Registration and Retirement Home subforums.  Since you're obviously much more willing to play ball, can you get that ball moving?


----------



## abc123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Would one have to be a senior member to use a larger avatar?


----------



## Austin (Mar 25, 2013)

150x200 make it happen


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2013)

If 150x200 avatars are made available for everyone, how are Pimps, Shop Keepers and Contest winners going to be rewarded (if at all)? 175x225 avatars?

Tbh, I'd rather have larger file sizes for avatars (450-500kb) than bigger dimensions.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 25, 2013)

If you make it 150*200 for everyone what will be the size available for people who win contests around the forum?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2013)

Blunt said:


> If 150x200 avatars are made available for everyone, how are Pimps, Shop Keepers and Contest winners going to be rewarded (if at all)? *175x225 avatars?*



Most likely and they can still get to choose a glittery name or custom user title.
I like the idea of making the 150x200 avas a default option but only until you get to a senior poster position.


----------



## Xin (Mar 25, 2013)

Agree to 150x200



Boshi said:


> If you make it 150*200 for everyone what will be the size available for people who win contests around the forum?



Vegetas size (175x250)


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2013)

Xin said:


> Agree 150 * 200
> 
> 
> 
> *Vegetas size (175 * 250)*



I'd be cool with Vegeta size avatars as rewards.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 25, 2013)

150 x 200 would be great.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

150x200


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2013)

There should be a Super Member group, like the other poster suggested.


----------



## Vasco (Mar 25, 2013)

you should consider changing your username to aizen


----------



## martryn (Mar 25, 2013)

> If 150x200 avatars are made available for everyone, how are Pimps, Shop Keepers and Contest winners going to be rewarded (if at all)? 175x225 avatars?



Where's the avatar award for those of us who are just consistently great posters and members who have been here closer to a decade?  Why should someone get a larger avatar because they upload stuff or can do some fancy art shit?


----------



## Hasan (Mar 25, 2013)

150x200 

175x175 seems too big for avatar.


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2013)

Hasan said:


> 150x200
> 
> *175x175 seems too big for avatar*.



it's an ugly size actually lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2013)

150 x 200 would be nice.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2013)

martryn said:


> Where's the avatar award for those of us who are just consistently great posters and members who have been here closer to a decade?  Why should someone get a larger avatar because they upload stuff or can do some fancy art shit?



Your reward is not being hated for being an asshole.


----------



## Xin (Mar 25, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> it's an ugly size actually lol



Yeah, square avatars look awful compared to rectangular avatars.


----------



## martryn (Mar 25, 2013)

> Your reward is not being hated for being an asshole.



It only works some of the time.


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm all for wallpaper-sized avatars


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2013)

you have already done more for this forum then the previous rulers have done in their whole lifetime

I will follow you into the depths of hell, CubFan



P.S. 150x200


----------



## TehChron (Mar 25, 2013)

Huh, how far must I spread rep before being able to rep you again, flutter...

A damn shame.


----------



## Xin (Mar 25, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Huh, how far must I spread rep before being able to rep you again, flutter...
> 
> A damn shame.



All our rep will soon be worthless


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 25, 2013)

Why does this seem like a set up for April Fool's day?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 25, 2013)

150X200 for everyone.

It should be in a special group of 12 months and 100K of rep with at least 1 or 2 thousand posts.


----------



## TehChron (Mar 25, 2013)

Xin said:


> All our rep will soon be worthless



Repflation?


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2013)

Kikyo said:


> Why does this seem like a set up for April Fool's day?



way to early for that


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 25, 2013)

This poll will close on *04-01-2013* at 03:01 PM

Nice try, LOL.


----------



## Synn (Mar 25, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> you have already done more for this forum then the previous rulers have done in their whole lifetime



Except he's most likely modding all the dupes created by the former staff

Only their names have changed, young one


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 25, 2013)

1500x200 please


----------



## JoJo (Mar 25, 2013)

Everybody except RF gets a 150x200. He has to keep his 125x125


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2013)

I think the super members idea for the big avatar would be good.


----------



## Shiftiness (Mar 25, 2013)

How about instead of worrying about avatar sizes, you restore the moderators? That should take priority, no?


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 25, 2013)

Who needs mods when you can have shiny 150x200 avatars?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> This poll will close on *04-01-2013* at 03:01 PM
> 
> Nice try, LOL.



It's not unusual for polls to last for a week.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 25, 2013)

wait wait wait, since we have new management, UPGRADE THIS FUCKING FORUM SOFTWARE.

Fucking April Fools.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 25, 2013)

Upgrade Vbulletin and give us bigger avatars, and we will welcome our new dupe overlords.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 25, 2013)

This poll will close on ..


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 25, 2013)

martryn said:


> *Why should someone get a larger avatar because they upload stuff or can do some fancy art shit?*



Agree with this. I see bitches making a few gifs/images with mediocre programs and they get 150x200. Dafaq? We give rewards to others for stealing works from deviantart and Youtube?

That's some BS. I think we need to qualify for 150x200 through member quality rather than making making a few pictures.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Agree with this. I see bitches making a few gifs/images with mediocre programs and they get 150x200. Dafaq? We give rewards to others for stealing works from deviantart and Youtube?
> 
> That's some BS. I think we need to qualify for 150x200 through member quality rather than making making a few pictures.



I'll be sure to let the other bitches who frequently make you sets with our mediocre software know that you appreciate our thievery so much.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 25, 2013)

^ Doesn't get the joke. It's okay lad you'll learn.


----------



## Fear (Mar 25, 2013)

go fuck yourself OP


----------



## Stannis (Mar 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Agree with this. I see bitches making a few gifs/images with mediocre programs and they get 150x200. Dafaq? We give rewards to others for stealing works from deviantart and Youtube?
> 
> That's some BS. I think we need to qualify for 150x200 through member quality rather than making making a few pictures.



It's more about the time they take out of their life for you. You can go and do it yourself instead of bitching about it. 

And what is "member quality"? What and who determines it? mind you quality members in your eyes might be shitty posters imo.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 25, 2013)

Show me your anger. Go to the Landfill and see all the other shit talking I've been doing. Let it flow.


----------



## Perpetual Failx (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep the avatars the same size.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 25, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


>





Death-kun said:


> There should be a Super Member group, like the other poster suggested.





Blunt said:


> I think the super members idea for the big avatar would be good.



**


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2013)

is this real life????


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2013)

oh i bet you having a laugh now
dat poll


----------



## Lezu (Mar 25, 2013)

Admins reaction after their 'prank': Dear lord, what have we done ?


----------



## martryn (Mar 25, 2013)

> It's more about the time they take out of their life for you. You can go and do it yourself instead of bitching about it.



What about the time it takes to make a fucking good post?  I can throw some shit together in Paint and have a new set in a few minutes.  Taking an image and then throwing some shit on top of it to make it look like someone ran it through a fucking high school pep rally from hell doesn't impress me, regardless of the time it took to do it.



> Admins reaction after their 'prank': Dear lord, what have we done ?



But it does bring up what I think is an important forum issue.  I'm happy with the size of my avatar, but when I see people with larger ones, it makes me want one too.  Am I not special enough?  Has my eight years on the forums not amounted to a slightly larger avatar?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 25, 2013)

I only want a larger avatar because it's easier to make those look good. 

Same reason a lot of art is either in portrait or landscape format, not perfect squares.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2013)

i want a 150x200 cause goddamnit i wanna wear a 150x200


----------



## Laura (Mar 25, 2013)

There's a member called Vegeta who has/had a 175x200 avatar, that looked pretty awesome. Could we all get those?


----------



## Laura (Mar 25, 2013)

*This guy


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2013)

pretty sure thats 175x250 or something to that extent


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2013)

Regardless if this is a joke or not, I demand to have a longer avatar.


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2013)

guuuuuuuuuuuurl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2013)

okay i'll play along.. 150x200


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2013)

gimme ava
dont be trollin me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2013)

if we don't at least get new ava sizes from this trollage than it really is an all around fail


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Mar 25, 2013)

yea 150x200 would be best


----------



## Jagger (Mar 26, 2013)

I wonder if this is actually true.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 26, 2013)

This is about as real as the mods actually being banned.

But I wouldn't mind if this was real.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

Longer. Make one of the dimensions 200 pixels. If we upgrade vb and the avatars end up above the posts, just switch the dimensions around.

Also make 150x150 the size for non-senior members.

Moderators and prize winners get glow/sparkle effects.
<span style="text-shadow: 0px 0px 2px insert_color_here">$username</span>
or something like that


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2013)

We all know this is a shitty joke, but you will make everyone here feel better by giving me a big avatar.


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2013)

OP go fuck yourself

Oh wait I already said that


----------



## Impact (Mar 26, 2013)

Since you guys pulled the mod prank then this shouldn't be a difficult task

A longer avatar would be awesome even if it last until the forum is normal again


----------



## Xin (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah.. a large avatar for this prank week would've been nice.


----------



## 민찬영 (Mar 26, 2013)

Longer avatar is much better than the old ones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

I suggest changing the name.. call it MangaDump Forums


----------



## Rosi (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm fine with square ones, so I'd rather have 175x175


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 26, 2013)

Joke or not, I'd love to have longer avatars, so 150x200.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd like to point out to everyone that if this gets implemented, almost nobody will believe that this management change is a joke.

I implore you (staff) to please confirm or deny the management change through an action like this.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2013)

let it be done


----------



## Veja24 (Mar 26, 2013)

Why can't I see anyone's avatar including my own? Is it a forum bug?


----------



## So Jinx x (Mar 26, 2013)

Admin. One post. Worse than Tazmo. Stop trolling us.


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2013)

Veja24 said:


> Why can't I see anyone's avatar including my own? Is it a forum bug?



Go to CP > Edit Options > Scroll down the page > Make sure "Show Avatars" is enabled.

If the above is doesn't fix the problem, try clearing your cache.


----------



## Mako (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, please. 150x200. I am looking forward for Cub's 'decision' on April 1st.


----------



## LesExit (Mar 26, 2013)

Whats the biggest size avatars can be now?


----------



## So Jinx x (Mar 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Whats the biggest size avatars can be now?



125x125 for regular members and I'm not sure the size for seniors but it's a bit bigger than 125x125.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Whats the biggest size avatars can be now?





So Jinx x said:


> 125x125 for regular members and I'm not sure the size for seniors but it's a bit bigger than 125x125.



125x125 for reg
150x150 for sen
150x200 for prize winners, pimps


----------



## Santí (Mar 26, 2013)

How about fixing/replacing the default avas, since like 5 of them are broken.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 26, 2013)

^ i want to see what the ulqava is....


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 26, 2013)

150x200 for some sort of super member group. 100k rep, 5k posts, 2 years of membership or something like that.

Also this better not be a fucking joke.


----------



## Misao (Mar 26, 2013)

1500 x 2000


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 26, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> 5k posts



No thank you please.


----------



## Xin (Mar 26, 2013)

Postcount is a horrible measure for that, because it would just animate everyone to spam and is unfair to those who post mainly in sections without postcount.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 26, 2013)

I find it amusing that people always match the requirements for suggested groups to their own stats.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 26, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> 150x200 for some sort of super member group. 100k rep, 5k posts, 2 years of membership or something like that.
> 
> Also this better not be a fucking joke.



I'd say this. But either two or three years, can't decide on which.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 26, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I find it amusing that people always match the requirements for suggested groups to their own stats.



I said member quality. Member quality can apply to anyone (and definitely doesn't apply to me ).


----------



## Krippy (Mar 26, 2013)

2 years my ass


----------



## Blunt (Mar 26, 2013)

If you're gonna make rep part of the super member requirement, at least propose a reasonable corresponding amount to the 2-3 year requirement.


----------



## Austin (Mar 26, 2013)

how about no time and 2 mil rep 

yeah eat shit oldfags


----------



## Blunt (Mar 26, 2013)

Austin said:


> how about no time and 2 mil rep
> 
> yeah eat shit oldfags


----------



## JoJo (Mar 26, 2013)

Still wanna know who voted for a 150 X 150.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 26, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Still wanna know who voted for a 150 X 150.



Maybe those still with 125x125


----------



## Impact (Mar 26, 2013)

I want my avatar longer now


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2013)

No you silly cunts

How about 9 years join date

and 9 Mill Rep

And over 9 thousand posts


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

Fear said:


> No you silly cunts
> 
> How about 9 years join date
> 
> ...


There is no one on this board with those stats. 




If you guys want to, you could even make 150x200 a reward for 20000+ posts. I'd give me motivation to get my next 9000.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 26, 2013)

Make it so only Australians get 150x200, as an apology for how fucking expensive our games are.


----------



## Austin (Mar 26, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Make it so only Australians get 150x200, as an apology for how fucking expensive our games are.



this is actually fair lol


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 26, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Make it so only Australians get 150x200, as an apology for how fucking expensive our games are.



Why would they encourage you to stay in Australia?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2013)

if you guys want some super users group for large avas then it should be a rep and post requirement
ignore join date cause being here for longer and not being able to get the rep/post requirement obviously means you aint super
2 or 3 mil rep for the group cause lol inflation
10k posts or gtfo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 26, 2013)

Nah. 250K of rep and 5K post count.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 27, 2013)

If we're suggesting stats I recommend that only people with 3,650 posts, 1.7 mil rep, and a join date of Feb 2012 should be eligible. Gotta keep things unbiased.





JoJo said:


> Nah. 250K of rep and 5K post count.


Everybody being able to get it defeats the purpose of it being a "super" member group. So it should require a very high post count or a very high amount of rep, if those things are going to be the considerations in getting it. 

Also, lol at all this debate over something that probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 27, 2013)

when does this go into effect?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> If we're suggesting stats I recommend that only people with 3,650 posts, 1.7 mil rep, and a join date of Feb 2012 should be eligible. Gotta keep things unbiased.


If really want to be unbaised, say something that you won't get.

20k posts, 5mil rep, and 6-7 years joined.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2013)

34,000 post minimum for the supergroup.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2013)

150x200 for everyone would be awesome.

Then prizes could possibly consist of even bigger avatars (along with the already available sparkles and special custom user title).


----------



## Vermin (Mar 27, 2013)

10k post, around 1mil rep and at least been active over two years sounds fair


----------



## Austin (Mar 27, 2013)

The funny thing is Cub never said there was prereq


----------



## Krippy (Mar 27, 2013)

20K post count, 4 mil rep, and 6 year join date 

make it happen


----------



## Vermin (Mar 27, 2013)

50k post count, 10 million rep and nine year joindate


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 27, 2013)

They're really laughing their asses off over this right now.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Mar 27, 2013)

martryn said:


> Where's the avatar award for those of us who are just consistently great posters and members who have been here closer to a decade?  Why should someone get a larger avatar because they upload stuff or can do some fancy art shit?


I've been around but haven't done much to contribute to the community. Length on a site is great but that shuts people out.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 27, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> *If really want to be unbaised, say something that you won't get.*
> 
> 20k posts, 5mil rep, and 6-7 years joined.


Wow, you must be really perceptive.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 27, 2013)

The rep requirement should be low otherwise repwhoring might rise


----------



## Krippy (Mar 27, 2013)

the post requirement should be lower otherwise postwhoring might rise


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 27, 2013)

The joindate requirement should be lower otherwise joindatewhoring might rise


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JoJo (Mar 27, 2013)

Blunt said:


> If we're suggesting stats I recommend that only people with 3,650 posts, 1.7 mil rep, and a join date of Feb 2012 should be eligible. Gotta keep things unbiased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So 251K of rep?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> The rep requirement should be low otherwise repwhoring might rise





Krippy said:


> the post requirement should be lower otherwise postwhoring might rise





Aeiou said:


> The joindate requirement should be lower otherwise joindatewhoring might rise
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



these already happen


----------



## Nemo (Mar 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> The joindate requirement should be lower otherwise joindatewhoring might rise
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You caught me.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 27, 2013)

He's banned

Super members will never happen


----------



## Soca (Mar 27, 2013)

wow


----------



## JoJo (Mar 27, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> He's banned
> 
> Super members will never happen



Unless we the members of NF usurp NF.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 27, 2013)

mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jagger (Mar 27, 2013)

How about 30 post count, 100 rep and joined a month ago?


----------



## Soca (Mar 27, 2013)

fun while it lasted


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> He's banned
> 
> Super members will never happen


I like the idea of Super Members. 

inb4 lock.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Mar 27, 2013)

All sured have a long and wider avar.


----------



## LesExit (Mar 27, 2013)

What has this thread accomplished?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2013)

LesExit said:


> What has this thread accomplished?


That people would like bigger avatars?

I'm all for a Super Members usergroup or a derivative thereof btw. :WOW


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2013)

hey, make this real
or i will fucking find you and hang your intestines out via your anus
thank you
<3 aiya


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2013)

Fun time is over.


----------

